
Ask HN: Is Swift mature enough for server-side use? - filleokus
I&#x27;m thinking of using a new language in the backend for my next project. It will essentially be a backend that serves a rest-api. I&#x27;m thinking of either going with Go or Swift.<p>Have anyone experience using Swift, maybe with something like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;perfect.org, for this purpose?
======
80801
Swift (tooling) isn't even mature enough yet when I use Xcode...

